# Settings for Siser Easyweed and Specialty Graphics Glitter



## amesser76 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,
I have a graphtec ce5000-60 and need help finding the appropriate blade legnth, pressure settings and speed to cut siser easyweed and specialty graphics glitter. I have been able to cut the easyweed using normal roll settings, but the glitter won't cut correctly and I cant even see where it has been cut, making it almost impossible to weed. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! -Andy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with your machine, but most machines will want the blade extended about 1/2 the thickness of a credit card. and if cutting glitter, you will need to have more downforce...maybe 180-220 range. Rather than waste any material...draw a small square and cut...to see if that weeds...if not...re set..and try until you get it...the go for the design..also slow the speed for the tougher materials. and some machines/software will let you do dual cuts


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have the same cutter. What glitter are you using from them? If it is the Korean brand you will need to extend the blade a bit more and the force that i use is around 28-31, speed does not make much difference, just keep playing with the blade extension. The silver is the hardest to see when weeding. Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## amesser76 (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah, i am using the korean brand and the silver is extremely hard to see the cut lines. how far do you extend your blade when cutting? one notch is .1mm and a full turn being .5mm, what seems to work best for you? also, how far extended do you use it on the other heat transfer vinyl, say siser easyweed or cad-cut? thanks so much for your input!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Like Charles said before, it is usually 1/2 the thickness of a credit card for the easy-weed, the glitter I have it out quite a bit and a lot of force 29-30 on the Graphtec speed does not matter much, that i have found. Keep doing test cuts it will come to you I'm sure.
Mike


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Andy , what blade are you using? 60* ? Keep messing with the blade extension.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have that cutter. You have to keep testing like others have said. Once you have it, you have 9 cutting settings that you can save. Write the settings down so when you use that material again you wont have to go through the testing. Once I have my blade length set, I don't change it for different materials only the downforce and speed. I also have the red top holder with 60 degree blade for cutting Graphtec pink rhinestone material. I just change holders and cutter setting to go back and forth.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Would a light table aid with tough weeding issues? I use a strong desk lamp and strong magnifying glasses. Mike


----------

